# Starting to Fly



## Niloc5 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Landing Problems*

My pigeon Fledgling Squeakers (properely named) has been fly alot lately. Hes become quite good at it but theres a problem. once he has flown he has trouble finding a good landing spot. He eathier lands on something to small and skinney(top of a picture frame) of he flys up to to wall and kindof slides down it. will he grow out of this and start finding better places to land?

also is there anything i can do to the corn to make it taste better. Squeakers is starting to peck at it but wont eat it yet


----------

